# WINDOWS 7 Gehackt!



## kenji_91 (30. Juli 2009)

*Heute wurde bekannt gegeben, dass die Windows 7 Ultimate Version durch das Schleusen einer Iso ins Internet von Hackern nun gecracked wurde.*

Neben der Problematik der Browserlösung, trifft nun ein weiterer herber Schlag ins Gesicht des Riesenkonzerns Microsoft.
Nicht nur, dass Windows Vista ein <<Misserfolg>> war und später leicht zu knacken war, kann nun sogar vor Release das System ohne gültige Lizenz genutzt werden.
Auslöser dieser Katastrophe für Microsoft ist der chinesische Hersteller Lenovo, der wie viele andere Hersteller auch, jetzt schon die Geräte mit Windows 7 austatten und gleich aktivieren wollte, jedoch kam das Iso-Abbild der Installations-DVD ins Internet, so dass es nun Hackern gelungen ist, den Master-Key herauszubekommen.
Das Image ist die kürzlich erstellte RTM Version, mit der Buildnummer 7600.

Bis jetzt ist nur bekannt, dass der Key nur bei der Ultimate Version funktioniert, sowohl in x86 als auch in x64, und er funktioniert auch bei OEM Versionen anderer Hersteller wie HP, Acer, Asus etc.

Microsoft äußerte sich, dass das laden von Images potentielle Trojaner und andere Viren mit sich führen kann.

Der jetzige Schutz ist die neue Funktion <<System-Locked Preinstallation>>, das sich um eine Händler seitige BIOS-Einstellung handelt für voraktivierte Geräte. 
Auch Rechner mit dem Windows 7 Upgrade-Gutschein haben bereits diese Maßnahme erhalten.

Auf Youtube wird bereits gezeigt, wie dieser "Hack" funktioniert.
(Links werden aufgrund meiner Position zu Piraterie nicht gesetzt)

Quelle:
http://www.techspot.com/news/35628-windows-7-ultimate-cracked-via-oem-master-key.html
http://windows7center.com/news/windows-7-ultimate-cracked-and-activated-with-oem-master-key/


----------



## bernder (30. Juli 2009)

Eine Quellenangabe sollte schon dabei sein! 
Der Mond dreht sich jetzt andersrum um die Erde!

edit: THX


----------



## ole88 (30. Juli 2009)

lol jaja die böse welt der hacker


----------



## Ratty0815 (30. Juli 2009)

Das Windows 7 gehackt wird war doch schon vor der Entwicklung bekannt!
Den bisher gab es immer mittel und Wege, was sich auch in naher Zukunft nicht ändern wird.

Alleine mit einem neuen Schutzmechanismen wird es immer Leute geben die dies als Herausforderung ansehen.

Und irgendwie werden die meisten Kopierschutzverfahren ja auch programmiert & da kann wohl kein Mensch auf Erden behaubten er sein der einzige und Beste.

Schon zu C64 Zeiten wurde Kopiert auf Teufel komm raus.

Solange es Mechanismen schaffen es den Leuten schwer zu machen ist es ja ok, doch heutzutage sind meist die ehrlichen Käufer die leidtragenden, mit Online Aktivierung, max. Installationen, überdimensionierte Preise, durch den Aufwand der Schutzmechanismen usw.

Also kann man ja eigentlich wie bisher nur an den Vernünftigen & Ehrlichen Menschenverstand appellieren, und die Firmen (egal welche) mit einem Original unterstützten.

So Long...


----------



## kenji_91 (30. Juli 2009)

Das Brisante ist jedoch, dass es eine geleakte OEM Iso noch vor Release ins Internet geschafft hat.
So konnte man aus diesem Image den Master Key knacken.

Ich kenne bisher keinen Fall, in dem ein OS vor dem Release gehackt wurde.


----------



## darkfabel (30. Juli 2009)

Echtheitsprüfung von Windows 7 gehackt | silicon.de

habe die version auch mal zum DL im inet geshen


----------



## kevinl (30. Juli 2009)

Das ist doch nichts neues, oder? Ich wette das es keine Software geben wird die nicht doch irgendwie gehackt werden kann. Aber kommt die ISO ins Internet? Ganz zufällig....


----------



## darkfabel (30. Juli 2009)

Die iso ist schon im inet habe sie mal gesehen

Aber wenn würde ich mir sie sowie so nicht laden da ich mir die home premium version für 50€ gekauft habe 

Und in der version habe ich gelesen sollen Trajaner oder anderes enthalten sein!


----------



## kenji_91 (30. Juli 2009)

kevinl schrieb:


> Das ist doch nichts neues, oder? Ich wette das es keine Software geben wird die nicht doch irgendwie gehackt werden kann. Aber kommt die ISO ins Internet? Ganz zufällig....



Neu ist aber, dass sie vor *RELEASE* gehackt wurde.
Die iso ist die RTM Version, der Build 7600.


----------



## kevinl (30. Juli 2009)

Aber auch nur weil die iso den Weg in Internet gefunden hat. Wäre die nicht ins Internet gegangen. Hätten sie den Masterkey auch nicht generieren können.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Juli 2009)

Ich frag mich echt, warum die Firmen immer noch so viel Geld in Kopierschutzmaßnahmen stecken, wo die doch eh recht schnell umgangen werden...


----------



## darkfabel (30. Juli 2009)

ja das verstehe ich auch nicht warum lassen sie sie nicht gleich weg das selbe ist bei musik cd es steht drauf das kopierschutzdrauf ist.

das beste is was ich mal gelesen habe war auf einer kinder CD da stand drauf bei kopieren wird sich die cd selber löschen


----------



## Progs-ID (31. Juli 2009)

Passiert das nicht bei jedem Windows? Immer wenn ein Windows rauskommt, hängen sich irgendwelche Profis dahinter und versuchen es zu hacken. Und bei Vista wollte Microsoft das ja sogar, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe. 

@ darkfabel:
Das geht doch gar nicht. 
Die kommen auf Ideen.


----------



## ole88 (31. Juli 2009)

ja lol kopieren sie die windows 7 cd auf einem anderen pc als den ihren wird sich das laufwerk in brand setzten und ihr pc wird sich entzünden^^


----------



## riedochs (31. Juli 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich frag mich echt, warum die Firmen immer noch so viel Geld in Kopierschutzmaßnahmen stecken, wo die doch eh recht schnell umgangen werden...



Das dürfte sich immer noch rechnen. Es gibt noch genug Käufer die sich nicht damit beschäftigen wie Sie ihr Windows illegal bekommen weil Sie keien AHnung haben wie Sie den Kopierschutz umgehen.


----------



## Katamaranoid (31. Juli 2009)

Progs-ID schrieb:


> Und bei Vista wollte Microsoft das ja sogar, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe.



da hab ich was verpasst :/

gibts das iwo zum lesen ?


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (31. Juli 2009)

lol noch nicht mal richitg draußen und dann das


----------



## Tom3004 (31. Juli 2009)

Was von Menschen gemacht wurde kann auch von Menschen wieder zerstört werden...

Also gibt es keinen sicherern Weg um ein Betriebssystem sicher vor allen zu machen. 

Aber ich denke wenn das schon so früh ist, das ein Betriebssystem zu Verfügung in Tauschbörsen ist dann denke ich das Micrososft schon einen großen Verlust haben wird, weil Windows Vista ja nicht so gut angekommen ist überlegen es sich die Leute bestimmt mehrmals ob sie jetzt zum nächsten Windows greifen. 
Aber ich finde es eine Sauerrei, wenn etwas vor offiziellen Release im Netz zu finden ist. 
Aber im Anfangspost steht doch das es eine japanische ISO ist...also gibts das jetzt nur auf chinesisch ?  
Und was ist ein sogenannter "Master Key" ?


----------



## ole88 (31. Juli 2009)

master key ist für die OEM firmen steht auchirgendwo in dem beitrag drin


----------



## Progs-ID (31. Juli 2009)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> da hab ich was verpasst :/
> 
> gibts das iwo zum lesen ?


Ja, *hier.* 
Der Aufruf ging damals vom Chef persönlich aus.


----------



## .Mac (31. Juli 2009)

Mal so nebenbei, der Key welcher als so genannter "Crack" genannt ist wurde schon von Microsoft gesperrt, beim nächsten Update bekommt also jeder, der diese Version gedownloadet hat ein Geschenk von Microsoft.

Quelle heise online - 31.07.09 - Microsoft geht gegen Windows-7-Crack vor


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Juli 2009)

.Mac schrieb:


> ... beim nächsten Update bekommt also jeder, der diese Version gedownloadet hat ein Geschenk von Microsoft.


 
Das ist noch nicht einmal sicher - leider
Denn auch da gab/gibt es immer wieder "findige Köpfe"
Wer sich einmal der dunklen Seite angeschlossen hat kommt davon schwer wieder los ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2009)

Und am 1. August haben die Cracker wieder was neues, also was bringt das... nichts. 
Micorsodt wird sich damit abfinden müssen, dass auch das neue OS gehackt wird und sich daran erfreuen, dass es viele Neubestellungen gibt und Vista somit deutlich übertroffen wird.
Wenns im Oktober erst auf den Markt ist, werden sich die Hacker eh drauf stürzen. Ob sie das nun jetzt schon gemacht haben oder nicht spielt nur eine untergeordnete Rolle.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (31. Juli 2009)

Ich finds eig. schade, dass jetzt schon Hacker versuchen vor dem Release die kopie von Windows 7 zu hacken. Traurig Traurig.


----------



## n0stradamus (31. Juli 2009)

Hi!
Naja, es gibt immer Leute die probieren Geld zu sparen und das ihren "Kunden" bzw Leechern auch zu ermöglichen oder sie wollen sich nur beweisen dass sie es draufhaben^^
Wird immer solche Leute geben, aber solange es nur eine Minderheit ist...
Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2009)

n0stradamus schrieb:


> Hi!
> Naja, es gibt immer Leute die probieren Geld zu sparen und das ihren "Kunden" bzw Leechern auch zu ermöglichen oder sie wollen sich nur beweisen dass sie es draufhaben^^
> Wird immer solche Leute geben, aber solange es nur eine Minderheit ist...
> Gruß


 
Völlig richtig und bei Microsoft ist das auch bekannt. sicherlich werden sie versuchen das einzudämmen.
Aber wie man bie Vista gemerkt hat, wird es nichts nützen und Win7 ist halt ebenso anfällig dafür.
Solange es eine Minderheit macht oder hat, ist das auch vertretbar.
Schlimm ist es, wenn es Staaten gibt, die das ignorieren oder sogar unterstützen wie es in China zu sehen ist.


----------



## platti18 (1. August 2009)

tja sollten se ma besseren kopierschutz entwickeln


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

platti18 schrieb:


> tja sollten se ma besseren kopierschutz entwickeln


 
Es gibt sicher bessere, aber ob der normale User da immer mitspielt ist eine andere Frage und man muss auch den anderen Massenmarkt außerhalb Europas oder Nordamerikas in Betracht ziehen, wo eine schnelle Internetleitung nicht selbstverständlich ist.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. August 2009)

Ampeldruecker schrieb:


> Ich finds eig. schade, dass jetzt schon Hacker versuchen vor dem Release die kopie von Windows 7 zu hacken.


Was sollten sie auch sonst tun, sind eben Hacker. Keinen Respekt vor dem Eigentum anderer.


Explosiv schrieb:


> Luke, ich bin  dein Vater,...  !


Und ich bin seine Mudda, oder was?


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> wo eine schnelle Internetleitung nicht selbstverständlich ist.


Bei uns sind schnelle Verbindungen auch nicht selbstverständlich.

Es war ja sowieso klar, dass da wieder jemand Mist baut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

Ich habe mal eben woanders geguckt.. *hust hust*  
Man kann jetzt schon die Vollversion von Win7 Ultimate inklusive der Onlineaktivierung ziehen, also so wie es im Oktober auf den Markt kommen wird.
Ist echt der Hammer, das muss man den Crackern lassen, sie sind gründlich. 
Aber ich denke mal, dass da auch Insider beteiligt sind, sonst kann das nicht so schnell gehen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. August 2009)

Das habe ich ja mit "Mist bauen" gemeint und du könntest bei sowas ruhig öfters husten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Das habe ich ja mit "Mist bauen" gemeint und du könntest bei sowas ruhig öfters husten.


 
Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären, da muss es eine undichte Stelle bei Microsoft gegeben haben.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. August 2009)

Undichte Stellen werden bei MS ja in Serie produziert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Undichte Stellen werden bei MS ja in Serie produziert.


 

Jep, nennt sich IE8.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. August 2009)

Ich dachte da eher an Windows, aber du hast natürlich auch recht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Ich dachte da eher an Windows, aber du hast natürlich auch recht.


 
Mir viel das gerade ein, weil es letztens ja ein fettes Update dafür gab.
Aber, um noch mal auf Sieben zurücl zu kommen....
Ist natürlich schlimm, wenn es jetzt schon gehackt ist, Microsoft kann auch kaum noch reagieren, weil viele Software schon lange zu den OEM Partnern unterwegs ist.
Entweder müssen sie das später lösen oder halt so hinnehmen.

Aber ist schon merkwürdig, wenn plötzlich tausende User jetzt schon mit System bei Microsoft Updates ziehen, die es eigentlich erst ab Oktober geben wird.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber ist schon merkwürdig, wenn plötzlich tausende User jetzt schon mit System bei Microsoft Updates ziehen, die es eigentlich erst ab Oktober geben wird.


Wenigstens haben die dann ein sicheres OS.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Wenigstens haben die dann ein sicheres OS.


 
Hab gerade wieder "wo rein geschaut" 

Die gerade gehackte Win7 Version ist mit den rausgekommenen Key von Microsoft geblackt worden.
Essig ist es nun mit der ersten gehackten Version.

Aber die Hacken reiben sich sicherlich die Hände, die nächste Runde ist eröffnet.


----------



## zupipo (1. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die gerade gehackte Win7 Version ist mit den rausgekommenen Key von Microsoft geblackt worden.
> Essig ist es nun mit der ersten gehackten Version.



Windows 7 wurde nicht gehackt - genausowenig wie Vista je gehackt wurde! Hinter den Algorithmus der Keys ist bisher noch keiner gekommen.

Die Aktivierung über OEM-Keys funktioniert nur mit einem passend modifiziertem Bios (wie bei Vista), was für den Otto-Normal-User viel zu kompliziert und obendrein riskant ist. Und damit gibt sich Microsoft auch gerne zufrieden, zumal die paar Privatuser, die so etwas machen (können) für Microsoft uninteressant sind. Ein Problem wäre allenfalls, wenn Firmen das in großem Stil einsetzen, was bei Vista anscheinend nicht passiert ist.

Und egal obs nun jemanden freut oder ärgert: der (möglicherweise!) gesperrte Key kann mit einem Microsoft eigenen Scriptbefehl in 3 Sec. ausgetauscht werden gegen einen anderen OEM-Key. Und sobald die erst enmal mit den entsprechenden Rechnern ausgeliefert wurden, können diese nicht mehr gesperrt werden. Genau das gleiche, wie bei Vista.

Also nicht weinen, Microsoft hat sein Geschäft noch nie mit ein paar an Privatuser verkauften Windows-Kopien gemacht, sondern mit den vorinstallierten Systemen und den Firmenkunden, und daran ändert sich auch nichts, daran werden sie weiter gut verdienen. Das sei ihnen auch gegönnt.


----------



## Bucklew (1. August 2009)

zupipo schrieb:


> Die Aktivierung über OEM-Keys funktioniert nur mit einem passend modifiziertem Bios (wie bei Vista), was für den Otto-Normal-User viel zu kompliziert und obendrein riskant ist. Und damit gibt sich Microsoft auch gerne zufrieden, zumal die paar Privatuser, die so etwas machen (können) für Microsoft uninteressant sind. Ein Problem wäre allenfalls, wenn Firmen das in großem Stil einsetzen, was bei Vista anscheinend nicht passiert ist.


Nö 

Das ganze ist ein modifzierter Grub-Bootloader, der sich vor den Windows-eigenen klemmt und damit Win7 diesen OEM-Code im BIOS vorgaukelt. Das ist das Ausführen einer exe-Datei und es läuft...


----------



## Nialathak (1. August 2009)

auch wenns nicht direkt hier rein gehört, aber weiß schon jmd aus einigermaßen sicherer quelle was die einzelnen versionen von win 7 kosten sollen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

zupipo schrieb:


> Windows 7 wurde nicht gehackt - genausowenig wie Vista je gehackt wurde! Hinter den Algorithmus der Keys ist bisher noch keiner gekommen.
> 
> Die Aktivierung über OEM-Keys funktioniert nur mit einem passend modifiziertem Bios (wie bei Vista), was für den Otto-Normal-User viel zu kompliziert und obendrein riskant ist. Und damit gibt sich Microsoft auch gerne zufrieden, zumal die paar Privatuser, die so etwas machen (können) für Microsoft uninteressant sind. Ein Problem wäre allenfalls, wenn Firmen das in großem Stil einsetzen, was bei Vista anscheinend nicht passiert ist.


 
Wie nennst du das denn, wenn nicht gehackt?
Letztendlich nutzten User das System, ohne dafür bezahlt zu haben und das ist nun raubkopiert oder wie auch immer man es nennen will.



zupipo schrieb:


> Und egal obs nun jemanden freut oder ärgert: der (möglicherweise!) gesperrte Key kann mit einem Microsoft eigenen Scriptbefehl in 3 Sec. ausgetauscht werden gegen einen anderen OEM-Key. Und sobald die erst enmal mit den entsprechenden Rechnern ausgeliefert wurden, können diese nicht mehr gesperrt werden. Genau das gleiche, wie bei Vista.


 
Microsoft hat aber erst mal alle OEM Keys geblackt, es gibt also keine mehr. 
Genau darauf werde die Hacker warten, dass die ersten OEM System raus sind, dann wird das Bios wieder so angepasst werden, wie es auch bei Vista ist und Microsoft guckt in die Röhre.



zupipo schrieb:


> Also nicht weinen, Microsoft hat sein Geschäft noch nie mit ein paar an Privatuser verkauften Windows-Kopien gemacht, sondern mit den vorinstallierten Systemen und den Firmenkunden, und daran ändert sich auch nichts, daran werden sie weiter gut verdienen. Das sei ihnen auch gegönnt.


 
Wer weint denn, ich nicht. Microsoft verdient genug Geld, mich stört es nicht, wenn ein paar das so hinbekommen und es dann so nutzen können.
Die Redmonder verdienen wie du schon richtig gesagt hast an den OEM- und Firmenlizenzen, die paar Privatanwender, die sich den Kram aus dem Netz ziehen, sind für Microsoft unwichtig, daher werden sie auch kaum dagegen angehen, es wäre zu aufwendig.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Nö
> 
> Das ganze ist ein modifzierter Grub-Bootloader, der sich vor den Windows-eigenen klemmt und damit Win7 diesen OEM-Code im BIOS vorgaukelt. Das ist das Ausführen einer exe-Datei und es läuft...


 
Genauso wie es bei Vista funktioniert hat, wird es auch bei Sieben funktionieren, es müssen nur erst die OEM System raus sein, dann geht das schon los.


----------



## Bucklew (1. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Genauso wie es bei Vista funktioniert hat, wird es auch bei Sieben funktionieren, es müssen nur erst die OEM System raus sein, dann geht das schon los.


Genau - und einen OEM-Key auf zig tausenden Rechnern zu sperren kann sich MS nicht leisten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Genau - und einen OEM-Key auf zig tausenden Rechnern zu sperren kann sich MS nicht leisten.


 
Theoretisch könnten sie es schon machen, aber erklär mal dem OEM Anbieten, wie z.B. Dell, dass er alle verkauften Systeme mit neuen Keys ausstatten muss.
Das wäre zu teuer, keiner macht das, dann werden die halt in Kauf genommen.
Genauso kannst du den Hack nicht per Update sperren, denn dann würden auch die OEM Rechner nicht mehr laufen.


----------



## Bucklew (1. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Theoretisch könnten sie es schon machen, aber erklär mal dem OEM Anbieten, wie z.B. Dell, dass er alle verkauften Systeme mit neuen Keys ausstatten muss.
> Das wäre zu teuer, keiner macht das, dann werden die halt in Kauf genommen.
> Genauso kannst du den Hack nicht per Update sperren, denn dann würden auch die OEM Rechner nicht mehr laufen.


Genau.

Dafür kann sich MS freuen, denn so ist immerhin eine größere Verbreitung von Windows 7 garantiert


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Genau.
> 
> Dafür kann sich MS freuen, denn so ist immerhin eine größere Verbreitung von Windows 7 garantiert


 
Was mich vielmehr interessiert, ob sich Micorsoft für den chinesischen Markt interessiert? 
Dort sind ja 95% alle installierten MS OS Raubkopien.
Als ich mal kurz in Shanghai war (echt nur kurz ), konnte man am Flughafen Vista kaufen, für 3 Dollar, absolut wie Original, mit Key und beklebter DVD, es fehlte bloß das MS Logo mit dem 3D Effekt drauf.


----------



## riedochs (1. August 2009)

Ganz unmöglich ist es nicht die Cracks per Update zu sperren. Hast bei den ersten Vista Cracks auch funktioniert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ganz unmöglich ist es nicht die Cracks per Update zu sperren. Hast bei den ersten Vista Cracks auch funktioniert.


 
Das war auch noch mit dem Time Stopper, aber gegen den Bios Hack konnte Microsoft nichts mehr machen.


----------



## riedochs (1. August 2009)

Aber natuerlich, ich hatte den Anfangs drauf bevor ich mir Vista gekauft habe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Aber natuerlich, ich hatte den Anfangs drauf bevor ich mir Vista gekauft habe.


 
Aha, dann hast du also den Bios Hack entwickelt. 
Hmmm, ob Microsft eine Belohnung ausgegeben hat?


----------



## riedochs (2. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aha, dann hast du also den Bios Hack entwickelt.
> Hmmm, ob Microsft eine Belohnung ausgegeben hat?



Schoen waers. Waehrend des Testphase von Vista hatte ich den Crack drauf. Inzwischen ist das ganze legalisiert.


----------



## Tom3004 (2. August 2009)

Aber Microsoft kann es doch nur sperren...
Aber die könnten doch gegen die Hacker vorgehen oder die Personen die den Crack benutzen, z.B. mit einer Anzeige ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Aber Microsoft kann es doch nur sperren...
> Aber die könnten doch gegen die Hacker vorgehen oder die Personen die den Crack benutzen, z.B. mit einer Anzeige ?


 
Wie wollen sie denn einen Bios Hack sperren?
Damit würdest du ja auch die OEM HErsteller sperren und deren Kunden.
Das kann sich Microsoft nicht leisten, wäre zu teuer und tzu aufwendig.


----------



## Progs-ID (2. August 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Aber Microsoft kann es doch nur sperren...
> Aber die könnten doch gegen die Hacker vorgehen oder die Personen die den Crack benutzen, z.B. mit einer Anzeige ?


Klar kann Microsoft gegen die vorgehen, doch find die erstmal. Die arbeiten doch mit allen Mitteln.


----------



## cl55amg (2. August 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Aber Microsoft kann es doch nur sperren...
> Aber die könnten doch gegen die Hacker vorgehen oder die Personen die den Crack benutzen, z.B. mit einer Anzeige ?




Keiner wird verfolgt, der Aufwand wäre viel zu hoch bzw. teuer.
Sperren kann man da auch nicht viel, bald regnet es OEM Keys...


----------



## txt.file (3. August 2009)

OEM-Key sperren. Super Idee. Dann werden die ehrlichen Käufer endlich mal richtig in den Mund geboxt.

Wenn der Spaß mit nem von GRUB geladenen Programm funzt, dann wirds einfach den "Hack" zu sperren. GRUB funktioniert nur auf Festplatten mit msdos oder GPT partitionstabelle. Nur glaub ich nocht nicht, dass Windows was mit andren partitionstabellen angangen kann.

µicro$oft


----------

